# Monk and Psych Winter Seasons



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

Good News! Monk and Psych start their winter run of six episodes each on Jan 11, 2008. USA channel.

Barbeedoll


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

There is also a new episode of _Psych_ scheduled for 7 Dec.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

And for the first time, in HD, right?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> There is also a new episode of _Psych_ scheduled for 7 Dec.


...and a new, Christmas episode of Monk scheduled for that same night, Dec. 7.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Bierboy said:


> ...and a new, Christmas episode of Monk scheduled for that same night, Dec. 7.


New Monk and Psych? eeeexcellent! :up:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

barbeedoll said:


> Good News!


Given what today is, shouldn't that be "Good news, everybody!"?


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Given the upcoming lack of new OTA shows, I'm looking for some new series to carry me thru . . . Are either of these something one can pick up mid-stream, or will the lack of having watched them from the start preclude full enjoyment? Do they ever "catch up" on old episodes, like HBO used to do with Sopranos & Entourage?

BTW, how can these two shows air with the strike? Were all the eps completely in the can before the strike started?


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

You can certainly pick up _Psych_ midstream.

Shawn Spencer is very, very observant. His father, an ex-cop, drilled it into him as a child through many memory exercises. Shawn decided to open up his own detective agency by using his keen observational skills to convince people that he is a psychic. Along with his best friend Gus (who's been close to him since childhood), Shawn consults for the local police department; his primary contacts are lead detective Carlton Lassiter and his partner Juliet, on whom Shawn has a crush. (Juliet is played by Maggie Lawson, the real-life girlfriend of James Roday, who plays Shawn).


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

psych is on dvd too..


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

I think you could pick up Monk mid-stream, too. There are very few storylines that have continued through the series other than his doc and, of course, the loss of his wife. But those aren't dealbreakers. And my TiVo picked up a whole slew of Monks recently which I deleted (since they were all reruns, but USA's program info is so crappy, TiVo can't tell whether they're first run or reruns). Can't remember when they were supposed to be on....just set up an SP for new eps and reruns, and it'll find a bunch I'd guess.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Done! and thanks . . .


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

astrohip said:


> Given the upcoming lack of new OTA shows, I'm looking for some new series to carry me thru . . . Are either of these something one can pick up mid-stream, or will the lack of having watched them from the start preclude full enjoyment? Do they ever "catch up" on old episodes, like HBO used to do with Sopranos & Entourage?
> 
> BTW, how can these two shows air with the strike? Were all the eps completely in the can before the strike started?


If you are 25-35ish you are gonna love the interaction between Shawn and Gus. They really play off of each other well and make a lot of references to 80s stuff.


----------



## ldudek (Sep 2, 2007)

I think I remember seeing that 12/7 Psyche on my to do list. I deleted it thinking it was another USA screw up. I'll have to put it back in. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Chazcdc_54 (Apr 15, 2006)

Does anyone know whether another excellent USA show, "Burn Notice" will have any new winter episodes? I hope they pick this up next year for another season.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

I don't think so. I expect to see Burn Notice back in June.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Psych gets pretty silly but I like the humor and the geek references.


----------



## flightrisk (Jul 25, 2001)

NBC is also repurposing the winter season on Sunday nights in March. Hopefully this means Psych in HD. (No USA HD here. Although the Christmas special was widescreen on SD USA.)


----------



## HoldenBanky (Oct 25, 2006)

flightrisk said:


> NBC is also repurposing the winter season on Sunday nights in March. Hopefully this means Psych in HD. (No USA HD here. Although the Christmas special was widescreen on SD USA.)


The Christmas special was HD on USA HD, so I think NBC will broadcast the HD versions.


----------



## thurston608 (Nov 9, 2006)

hooray for psych coming back on the 11th...plus the animated thingy...Big Adventures of Little Shawn and Gus (link) is gonna be airing during the episodes...should be pretty cool...


----------



## jstack (Mar 26, 2005)

In case you've forgotten, tonight is the night the shows return.


----------



## Bai Shen (Dec 17, 2004)

Amnesia said:


> (Juliet is played by Maggie Lawson, the real-life girlfriend of James Roday, who plays Shawn).


Really? I didn't know that.


----------



## Royster (May 24, 2002)

Amnesia said:


> (Juliet is played by Maggie Lawson, the real-life girlfriend of James Roday, who plays Shawn).


I guess that explains why Anne Dudek, who played the blond, female cop in the pilot, was replaced for the series.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Royster said:


> I guess that explains why Anne Dudek, who played the blond, female cop in the pilot, was replaced for the series.


I think the Roday - Lawson relationship is much, much newer than that.


----------



## OrlandoJoe (Sep 26, 2006)

Actually, the pilot had a romantic link between the male and female detectives. Changing that dynamic was a good thing, as was bringing in a female Chief. The actor playing Lassiter really couldn't pull of playing a womanizer on a long term basis.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/news.aspx?id=20080125nbc01

As a result, "Monk" and "Psych," two hits from USA Network that were previously scheduled for their broadcast premiere on NBC on March 2 (9-11 p.m. ET), will now debut on Sunday, April 6 at 8-9 p.m. (ET) and 9-10 p.m. (ET), respectively.


----------



## jayfest (Mar 25, 2003)

In HD, presumably. I find it kind of annoying that if I wanted to see new episodes of these shows (and L&O:CI as well) in HD, I had to wait for months after they were originally shown for them to be rebroadcast on the big boy network.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

USA-HD is available on some cable and satellite systems...


----------

